# Using Hiren Boot CD to Recover hal.dll



## Ardic (Aug 5, 2010)

So I have the Hiren Boot CD version 9.9, and currently my computer won't start up because of a missing or corrupted hal.dll file. How do I use this boot CD to recover it? Can someone explain in simple steps how?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Normally this is done from the install CD because that's where the original file resides. To do that:

Here's How:

1. Boot from the windows CD, and hit R to boot to the recovery console. Enter Windows XP Recovery Console.
2. When you reach the command line prompt, type the following and then press Enter:


expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32

Using the expand command as shown above, d represents the drive letter assigned to the optical drive that your Windows XP CD is currently in. While this is most often d, your system could assign a different letter. Also, c:\windows represents the drive and folder that Windows XP is currently installed on. Again, this is most often the case but your system could be different.
3. If you're prompted to overwrite the file, press Y.
4. Take out the Windows XP CD, type exit and then press Enter to restart your PC. Assuming that a missing or corrupt hal.dll file was your only issue, Windows XP should now start normally.

You can also look here for instructions using Hirem boot cd


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, is this windows Seven? If so boot from your installation dvd and run startup repair, Vista and Seven do not call up the Hal file during boot, SO is your install an upgrade from XP? What settings have you under boot options in your BIOS?


----------

